# Beauti-tone...for Canadian PT'ers



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone here use this paint on a regular basis?

Sucesses, failures?


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes we do . We have 3 stores about 10 minutes from where I live to each . So...very convenient for us ! It is a good product for the most part but hard to brush I find and I cure that with a wee bit of water added to a can . You will like some stuff and probably hate some stuff . I don't like the stuff for trim because I find the PPG MH Pearl covers better . I also find the Laurentide Super White Pearl to be the best on new trim and doors...great coverage ! I use the HH ceiling paint and it is fine as well as the primers are too and I stick to the mid lines for the most part . It gets me in and out at a reasonable cost and the job looks good . I always give the customer the option of bumping it up a line and some do and some don't . 

I'm sure you will get along fine with it .


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Anyone here use this paint on a regular basis?
> 
> Sucesses, failures?


I've been forced to use it s few times whre the HO insisted on buying the paint or already had it - pure trash IMHO.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have used a few gallons of their premium with good success and used their low end line at STFX University....it splattered, wouldn't cover...not worth it imo.

I tried their ceiling paint a few years ago and had poor results.

We buy 90% of our sundries, varnishes, zinsser primers and almost 100% for lumber, drywall, trim etc., at HH as we get an amazing discount and instant service.

Moving forward, their clientel could help provide a nice stream of referrals to support growth plans.

It would have to begin with me by supporting their paint lines to our existing clients to begin the support. Their clients are my target demographic, as our my BM dealers. Central Suppliea......not so much...!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I have used a few gallons of their premium with good success and used their low end line at STFX University....it splattered, wouldn't cover...not worth it imo.
> 
> I tried their ceiling paint a few years ago and had poor results.
> 
> ...


I also get a lot of our sundries from HH, but the lead paint guy there is a true-blue, died in the wool beautitone nut. I've advised clients to go to HH for certain PPG paints and he has basically talked them out of PPG in favor of BT. Really burns me that he does that. I've had several heated "discussions" with him about BT and now he pulls up some kind of "independant" lab study that states BT out-performs Ben Moore Aura and any PPG paint ! I have picked up some new clients while at HH but it was through my answers to their painting questions, certainly not on any part of the HH beauti tone jerk. I've found that most of the HH clients here are DIYers anyway and I guess that's what HH is targeting. BM clients are great, for the most part, and I've gotten a lot of clients there over the years. I now refuse to use any beautitone paint, even if it means a lost job.:yes:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Central here is diyers looking to save $$. My HH carries one line HH,and PPG is at Central. Since Central supports the "under the radar painter" that on paper is cheap, I can't support them.

I supply ALL paint so this could not happen to us. 

What I am seeking is responses on whether I should give the product a fair evaluation.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Central here is diyers looking to save $$. My HH carries one line HH,and PPG is at Central. Since Central supports the "under the radar painter" that on paper is cheap, I can't support them.


I guess Central and HH supports anyone who wants their product but do you mean the "under the radar" guys get the same $ as you ?!.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

all the cash and uninsured guys.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> all the cash and uninsured guys.


Hmmm if a guy was devious enough - get names, numbers and a quick call to CRA!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Everyone has to eat and pay the bills some how.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Everyone has to eat and pay the bills some how.


'spose, kind of a kick in the n*&s tho:yes:


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have used H.H. paint for the last 10 years. It used to be ok but now for the most part is junk.Seems like every can is different. The velvet is like water and the trim paint sags so bad that you have to check it every 1o minutes to make sure it has not sagged. The designer series matt works the best for me. Where I am they are the only show in town. The BM and Para dealer is an hour away so if its a big order I will make the trip. The HH paint has become very frustrating to work with. Oh ya BT eggshell garbage


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

painterman said:


> I have used H.H. paint for the last 10 years. It used to be ok but now for the most part is junk.Seems like every can is different. The velvet is like water and the trim paint sags so bad that you have to check it every 1o minutes to make sure it has not sagged. The designer series matt works the best for me. Where I am they are the only show in town. The BM and Para dealer is an hour away so if its a big order I will make the trip. The HH paint has become very frustrating to work with. Oh ya BT eggshell garbage



Thanks - I was going to get a few gallons of trim paint to try...Where about are you located? I have not been happy with Para at all.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm in a very small town in Ontario, that's all I can say on this public forum.Para premium ,pearl is a great trim paint. I just finished a kitchen cabinet repaint using BM Advance was very impressed and would use again. I never get to worked up over price I just pass it along.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

painterman said:


> I'm in a very small town in Ontario, that's all I can say on this public forum.Para premium ,pearl is a great trim paint. I just finished a kitchen cabinet repaint using BM Advance was very impressed and would use again. I never get to worked up over price I just pass it along.



I am on our 3rd Advance Kitchen - love it. I don't mind Para pearl. I am originally from TO, spent summers in Renfrew and Apsley, ON.I am not worried about paint price either since all we use is Regal or Aura!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

painterman said:


> I have used H.H. paint for the last 10 years. It used to be ok but now for the most part is junk.Seems like every can is different. The velvet is like water and the trim paint sags so bad that you have to check it every 1o minutes to make sure it has not sagged. The designer series matt works the best for me. Where I am they are the only show in town. The BM and Para dealer is an hour away so if its a big order I will make the trip. The HH paint has become very frustrating to work with. Oh ya BT eggshell garbage


 I never use the Eggshell very often...hard to spread...but I never had any issues with coverage nor with the Velvet for that matter . I don't like any of the trim paints from them . I have had no probs with the Ceiling paint ...but on the other hand...I have used very little HH BT in the last year...so maybe quality control has dropped a bit . I do however find that there is a lot of lumps much more so then the PPG . 

The spray is really not an issue for us with the wall coats...we do the base last anyways and always use drops if we are working over floors . It would involve a 2 hour drive for us to get BM ...so it is out of the question . Personally...I think most of it is over hyped anyways...and for some others it is all they want to use . I just tell them to go get it .


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Anyone here use this paint on a regular basis?
> 
> Sucesses, failures?


I thought that paint was sold by Home Hardware? Maybe both sell it?

Last kitchen refinish I was working on the painters there were using that stuff on the walls. The walls looked like sh!t.

Haven't used it myself though.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Rcon said:


> I thought that paint was sold by Home Hardware? Maybe both sell it?
> 
> Last kitchen refinish I was working on the painters there were using that stuff on the walls. The walls looked like sh!t.
> 
> Haven't used it myself though.


It is from HH. I was contemplating its use to earn referrals from our HH location.


----------

